

Ask HN: How do you consider accessibility in your projects? - jscholes

Developers: Whether you&#x27;re creating something for the web or just a traditional desktop application, do you consider accessibility and if so, how?  I&#x27;m asking as a screen reader user, but considerations made to increase access for people with other&#x2F;additional disabilities count as well.
======
twunde
Honestly, I usually don't. It's extra work for not a whole lot of benefit, at
least not for a startup. That said, Khan Academy released a great
accessibility tool
[http://khan.github.io/tota11y/](http://khan.github.io/tota11y/) which I'm
excited to try out.

